# catalytic converter removal



## philio (Oct 5, 2005)

I have a 1998 nissan pathfinder, i have covered over 168000 miles and i think my catalytic converter is blocked. Is it possible to remove the catalytic converter without affecting any engine component or function.


----------



## architectdave (Aug 29, 2005)

philio said:


> I have a 1998 nissan pathfinder, i have covered over 168000 miles and i think my catalytic converter is blocked. Is it possible to remove the catalytic converter without affecting any engine component or function.



If its similair to my 97 then you have two and you shouldnt remove them. It may cost just as much to get pipes bent and installed to replace them as the cost of the cats and you probably wont find anyone who wants to do it. 

If you car is a califonia model you have 4 o2 sensors and the would effet the wat it runs.

I have 230k +/- miles and mine arent blocked they work just fine....

survey says:

bad idea.


----------



## matto (Jul 4, 2005)

i have the same and i think you should try your airfilter (blocked)it worked for mine and what makes you think its blocked? gutless try this i put a new pod filter on over the weekend wow it is the filter and adapter like the 3-400 dollar ones and paid $60 here in aust and wow new car


----------



## magic (Oct 3, 2005)

How can you tell if the catalytic converter is blocked.??


----------



## architectdave (Aug 29, 2005)

magic said:


> How can you tell if the catalytic converter is blocked.??



your truck runs poorly

very little exhaust comes out the pipe

one manifol will be much hotter than the other if you have two cats and one is blocked.

the pipe behind the cat is considerably cooler than infront....

these are all possible symptoms.


----------



## Animal (Mar 25, 2005)

architectdave said:


> your truck runs poorly
> 
> very little exhaust comes out the pipe
> 
> ...


And, an orange glow from under the car at night.


----------



## ash-man (Sep 22, 2005)

philio said:


> I have a 1998 nissan pathfinder, i have covered over 168000 miles and i think my catalytic converter is blocked. Is it possible to remove the catalytic converter without affecting any engine component or function.



i have an 01 pathy and she has four cats. i have removed the two lower one for performance reasons. i do find there is a slight difference fuel econ and engine response time as better. it was not cheap because of the pipe bending involed, and the increase in pipe size (3 inches). i recomend it if you are thinking about it, however it might cast you a little if you can not do it yourself. i also recommend you change your exhaust at the same time. you are already paying for the welding, whats an extra couple of buck for a new exhaust.


----------

